# Cider Vinegar Users



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

How often do you add cider vinegar to your dog's water bowl and how much? say one Tablespoon per day?
Or do you add it neat to food?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We use a 5 gallon bucket. I just add a "glug" or two when I refill the bucket...


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I add a capful(about a teaspoon) in Emma's dinners. So once a day.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I add it to rex's dinner.
An unmeasured splash.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I add a capful with their meals, every other day or so.... more often for Macy because of her allergies


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

1 tsp per 5 cups of water so if i use a gallon its 1tbsp per 1 gal since 1 gal has 16 cups  and then i fill the 2 water bowls up that takes all the gallon

i cant remember where i read 1tsp per 5 cups :/


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Since I change water when it has "floaties", I put a teaspoon in their morning meals


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm very "neat" when i add acv to his food. i use Bragg's. it has the mother. i do it randomly.
i pour some from the bottle over his food.



sozzle said:


> How often do you add cider vinegar to your dog's water bowl and how much? say one Tablespoon per day?
> Or
> 
> >>>>> do you add it neat to food?<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

"glug", great word. that's what it sounds like when you pour it in their water bowl. lol.



jdatwood said:


> We use a 5 gallon bucket. I just add a "glug" or two when I refill the bucket...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I put a 1/2 Table in with the Turtles meals twice a day. Have not bin doing it sense I started the Chinese Herbs.


----------

